# devworx Vogue Contest



## amritsingh (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the devworx Vogue Contest - the November installment to the devworx contest series.

No brain tiring questions. Just follow three simple steps and take home some super exciting prizes.

Only few days left. Participate now and get a chance to own Apple iPad2, Nokia Asha phone, SanDisk pen drive, Zebronics speaker, Digit T-shirts and many more prizes.


----------



## Danger (Jan 3, 2013)

How long is the contest open, is it still on?. (If yes, then for How many days?)

Also when can we expect the results to be announced.


----------



## monicagell1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have no idea about Panasonic Cube. Fora 180 sqft room Sharp would be too hard pressed to cool.


----------

